# HR/Admin Jobs in Batangas



## JSKahlon (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello, 

As I am moving to Batangas along with my wife.
She is Graduate in Engineering and MBA in HR & Admin. She also has 2 Years of Experience in the same field.

Can anyone suggest If there are relevant jobs in Batangas for the profile like her's or not ?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

JSKahlon said:


> Hello,
> 
> As I am moving to Batangas along with my wife.
> She is Graduate in Engineering and MBA in HR & Admin. She also has 2 Years of Experience in the same field.
> ...


Batangas? I can only think of the shipyards and Epson


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> Batangas? I can only think of the shipyards and Epson


There's alway Jollybee, they employ plenty of graduates.

JSKahlon. It's really the sort of thing you need to actually be here to research. I assume your wife is a filipina?


----------



## JSKahlon (Feb 11, 2015)

No We both are from Indian Origin


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

as an Indian, I believe you are holding an Employment Permit

do check on the conditions, and DOLE is not so friendly in allowing spouses to work, and if your wife don't know Tagalog, Good luck .. 

You know the average local pay scales right ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

With no permit or fake permit if caught, Immigration does their sweeps they'll deport and then black list an expat for I think 7 years. Seen these operations on the news several times and the expats were holding Immigrant cards, obliviously fake.

Under "Useful links for the Philippines" I posted my results of looking for a job. End result though is that if your not a Philippine citizen or Non-quota Immigrant permanent resident you'll need a work permit and the process is lengthy and the fee's seem high for such a low paying job.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Non Quota Immigrant*

Hasn't been more than two months since I found on the PBI website that one of the benefits of a Permanent Resident or Non-Quota Visa was that you could work..... Trouble is that it's no longer there or I can't find it so ? The Philippine Bureau of Immigration website seems to change or modify as much as my screen saver, "Watch out". 

Bottom line is check with the Philippine Bureau of Immigration first before applying or working a job here it's a very touchy area and could get you in trouble.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> Bottom line is check with the Philippine Bureau of Immigration first before applying or working a job here it's a very touchy area and could get you in trouble.


And in some places, the natives get simples joys reporting 'bad' foreigners .. and recently the BI has been offering rewards for reporting illegal foreigners, and in the melee, a few legal residents too have been hauled up .. though these never made the news

BI offers reward to anyone who can report overstaying foreigners in country

PS., you don't know what people will do for the 2k reward !!!


----------

